# Solved: Problems with wireless adapter



## Bajsin (Sep 27, 1999)

I have had a Linksys WMP54G adapter installed in my Dell PC for quite some time now and it always worked fine up until yesterday. Now I am getting the following error message and can not connect to the Internet.

Exception GIFException in module aviWMP54Gv4.dll at 000252AF.

I uninstalled the adapter, physically removed it from the computer and started from scratch installing the software and adapter being careful to follow the instructions but still have the same problem. 

Any ideas?


----------



## tolusina (Dec 21, 2006)

XP, SP2, Core 2 Duo
---

Took me three hours, searching here and there. I didn't find the answer anywhere, I did stumble on enough clues to puzzle out a fix.
---
I got several pop ups with the same message, also noticed a blank space in the system tray where the Linksys icon used to be. 
I ran through the same un-install/re-install routine you went through with the same failed results. 
---
Here's how I fixed mine.
Open device manager, find your wireless nic entry, click your way to the "Driver File Details" page, note the file name of your installed driver, mine is
rt61.sys
never mind noting the path to the file, we aren't going that deep. The file name on yours may differ, maybe Rt2500.sys?

Insert your Linksys install disc, search it for
*.inf
mine had 
AUTORUN.INF, I knew that wasn't it.
Rt2500.INF
and Rt61.INF, that one looks familiar.

I next un-installed the Linksys software, use it's un-installer or Add/Remove programs.

Back to the installer disc, right click the appropriate .INF driver file, click <INSTALL>.
Alternately, use Add/Remove Hardware, browse to the appropriate .INF file.

You're done. The Linksys software is gone, use the built in Windows Wireless configuration tools in Network Connections and you're back on line.

You did make note of all pertinent security settings for your network(s) before you started, right?
---
My best guess is the .GIF or a file calling the .GIF for the system tray icon became corrupt causing the error messages. I'm clueless why, don't care either, unless it happens again.
---
Side note, connection seems snappier now, boot time is definitely quicker, one less start up program running all the time.


----------



## Bajsin (Sep 27, 1999)

I Did as you suggested and yes, connection is back up and boot time is much faster, etc.
Thanks again!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.*


----------



## tolusina (Dec 21, 2006)

Bajsin said:


> I Did as you suggested and yes, connection is back up and boot time is much faster, etc.
> Thanks again!


:up:


----------



## motownmutt (Oct 10, 2007)

Since I'm unable to find the install disc, I found a duct-tape solution, which requires launching a batch file to clear the C:\windows\temp folder:

open notepad and copy the following line to it:

del c:\windows\temp\*.gif

then save it as "WMP54Gv4_00DeleteTemp.bat"

I usually save a copy of it in the temp folder, so it's easy to find.

After boot-up I have to launch it, (this "solution" doesn't speed up boot-time, unfortunately), to clear the corrupt gifs automatically created, and I periodically monitor the temp folder and run the batch file whenever I see the gifs starting to generate.

It's not elegant, but it seems to have improved the performance.

Thank all of you who have posted solutions.

moto


----------

